# New Toy



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

NIB Prime Rize, been wanting one of these for a long time:








Limbdriver rest
Copper John Mark III Pro sight
Centerpunch stab
61# 29.5"


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Looks sweet!
<----<<<


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Joe Archer said:


> Looks sweet!
> <----<<<


I’ve shot it in the garage and she’s nice, ridiculously quiet and no Prime ping that everyone complains about. I think those bows are shot with the cams not sync’d. Draw is a .25” long but it feels strangely good. It’s fishing time but it’s also nice to get some seat time with the bow. It’s 11# lighter than the Primal which is also strange


----------



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

I miss my prime Defy! Enjoy your new toy!


----------

